# my pup stomach is bloating?



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

*I had my pup for 3 days now, and i noticed from the first hour i was driving with him to home that his stomach bloats from 5 to 10 minutes than stops. it occurs 3 or 2 twice a day after recognizing it. i also had it with my older dog.*
*any help?*
*thanks*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm not sure i'm understanding what you mean. How old is your pup?


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

he is 11 weeks old. what i mean is that his stomach pumps hard


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Has he been to the vet yet? 11 weeks old seems pretty young to bloat, but it's not too young for worms or some other kind of parasite. I'd go to the vet asap and have him checked out. Make sure to bring a stool sample.

Where did he come from? Is he from a breeder here in the US? What kind of conditions did he come from?


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

no i bought him from a women breeding her two dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you in the united states?

Somethings going on inside that stomach and I'm pretty sure it's not gas. Call your vet ASAP and get your puppy in there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree with Lucy Dog


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

yes, im in the us i im really worried what's wrong with him and vets sometimes just want to make money


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get your puppy to a vet. He's your dog not and you're the one responsible for his life right now. You owe it to him to get him to a vet to get checked out.

Something is not right if his stomach is swollen. It doesn't sound like he was from your typical "reputable breeder" if you got him from a couple who were just breeding their two dogs. 

Do you know if the puppy has been dewormed yet? Has he had any shots? Has he ever been seen by a vet while he was not in your care?

Even if the dog seemed 100% healthy, which it doesn't sound like he is, i'd still recommend bringing him to a vet to at least be checked out. It's a pretty common thing to do when bringing a new puppy home.

Don't you have another german shepherd? Do you have a regular vet for that dog?


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

yes, he had all of his shots i asked the women before i bought the puppy. dewormed and i gaved him the bordatella yesterday morning ; no i dont have another dog, i just moved out here in california. i will take him tommorow and i will see what will happens . thanks
pedro


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds good with bringing your pup to the vet to get checked out... :thumbup:

You sure you don't have another dog though? You've posted numerous threads about another dog who's around a year old now. I know because I've responded to a few of them... What happened to him?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It will be interesting to see if the OP returns to this thread, since there seems to be a pattern of asking really provocative questions ("Is one cup of food per day enough"?) and then just dropping out of the ensuing conversation. A month or two goes by and the OP will start another thread with a new question and the same thing will happen.

Pedroo, it helps everyone learn if you stick with your own threads and answer questions as fully as possible. It helps other members give the best responses, and it could help some other person who is experiencing the same thing as you/your adult dog/your new puppy. 

I agree with what others have said here and think that your puppy needs to go to a vet right now.
Sheilah


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What do you mean by bloating? You say his stomach moves....... does he have the hiccups? (sp) Hiccoughs are common in puppies and not anything to be concerned about. But if it is something else then give the vet some of that money you don't want to spend on your dog.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pedrooo said:


> yes, he had all of his shots i asked the women before i bought the puppy. dewormed and i gaved him the bordatella yesterday morning ; no i dont have another dog, i just moved out here in california. i will take him tommorow and i will see what will happens . thanks
> pedro


What happened to your other dog?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

At eleven weeks, your dog should not have had all of its shots. 

Puppy shots are a series for a good reason. 

You need to take all your paperwork -- shot record, to the vet with the puppy and they can tell you when the booster shots are required.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Pedrooo said:


> yes, he had all of his shots i asked the women before i bought the puppy. dewormed and i gaved him the bordatella yesterday morning ; *no i dont have another dog,* i just moved out here in california. i will take him tommorow and i will see what will happens . thanks
> pedro


I'm sorry but I have serious doubts about the validity of this member.
Maybe the other dog he had starved to death? His threads seem trollish to me. 
I know I'm new here, but I can't help but doubt this is for real.
Where he mentions his dog a while back:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/138154-feeding.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/138057-hips-injury.html


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Caveat Respondor


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What does "Caveat Respondor" mean exactly?


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Lucy dog*

*, my 1 year old german shepherd was very human aggressive he bit 2 people before so i i gave my dog to a lady i know which knows how to take care of him and my dog bit one of her friends too. i just bought a new puppy so i can build him from zero to hero with the best personality , better than having a 6 month old or one year old dog with issues since he was a pup.*
*Yours, pedrooo*


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> I'm sorry but I have serious doubts about the validity of this member.
> Maybe the other dog he had starved to death? His threads seem trollish to me.
> I know I'm new here, but I can't help but doubt this is for real.
> Where he mentions his dog a while back:
> ...



Why are you offensing me?, i just want to get information and other members opinions. well when you first had your dog didne't you ask these questions? ofcourse you did to get more information. so this website is to ask questions and to gain information what matters how the question is.
Thanks
Pedrooo


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not "offensing" you, I just had doubts as to the legitimacy of your posts.
I belong to a few forums and there are always people with the weirdest unbelievable statements/questions. Almost like they couldn't be real. and guess what? They rarely return or give answers.

If you are serious, then I suggest you get your dog to a vet and do some serious research regarding the care of dogs.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree entirely...^


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

Weird...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Every puppy I've had kind of has that big round puppy belly ..... so I'm not sure if they are just seeing normal or there is an issue. 

But never hurts to have a vet visit when you first get a puppy no matter what. Least you have a good medical starting point and if there is an issue it can be addressed right away.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

well I at least hope he's got a new vet.. .one that doesn't suggest mating to help with hip problems.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I have a hip problem.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I think I have a hip problem.


 
:rofl:

A good "mating" can fix a lot things.............just sayin'.:wub:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

paddyd said:


> i think i have a hip problem.


lmao!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I think I have a hip problem.


Well get moving mister, all you have to do is breed yourself and you'll be good to go. :hammer:


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

lol my husband has been complaining about his hip hurting all day... wait till I tell him what fixes it.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Well get moving mister, all you have to do is breed yourself and you'll be good to go. :hammer:


LOL!! OMG you people... I love this forum! :rofl:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Well get moving mister, all you have to do is breed yourself and you'll be good to go. :hammer:


Funny, I hear that from a lot women.


----------

